# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolins: 1996. Gibson F5L Montana Made  Reduced.     $5100

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #158049 posted Sun, 26 Jul 2020 17:57:56 CDT - This mandolin was stolen from me earlier this month but was recovered in 2 days, but still have it for sale. A great Montana made F5 L signed by Bruce Weber in 1996. This specimen is  great example of the craftmanship and attention to detail that Bru ...



Those of you on social media please go to the ad in the Classifieds and share it out. More eyes that see these the better chance they have of being recovered.

See full ad desciption...

----------

